# Awesome new banner!!!



## Lhunithiliel (Jul 8, 2004)

*CONGRATULATIONS !!! *

Now, this is really something!!!


----------



## Finduilas (Jul 8, 2004)

Amm...yes....but don't know if you have noticed but these banners change all the time....  

.....WHAT'S HAPPENING???????!   

* * *
Otherwise, they're awesome...no doubt...


----------



## Starflower (Jul 8, 2004)

this one's gorgeous! why DO they change all the time? why cant we just keep this one ?


----------



## Turin (Jul 8, 2004)

The new banner's great. So was the last one, but they're two different themes and I like them both.


----------



## Beorn (Jul 8, 2004)

The banner that is up with the green scheme now only shows up for the green. Ithy....uh...Gorthaur's shows up with the rest.


----------



## Saucy (Jul 8, 2004)

now this is a banner i can learn to love


----------



## reem (Jul 8, 2004)

*Thumbs Up*
I like

And I don't mind the constant changing; it keeps things looking fresh and lively. This was a nice surprise to start the day with
reem


----------



## Gandalf White (Jul 8, 2004)

Yes, I love this one!


----------



## joxy (Jul 8, 2004)

We know that Tolkien was very economical in his use of any paper he could find to write on, but he didn't actually write *over* what he had previously written, did he?  
It's a pity that the previous banner lasted such a short time, so short a time that many people will not even have had a chance to see it. Was there a problem about it, with copyright?


----------



## baragund (Jul 8, 2004)

joxy said:


> We know that Tolkien was very economical in his use of any paper he could find to write on, but he didn't actually write *over* what he had previously written, did he?



Actually he did. Especially in the early days, he would write his manuscripts in pencil as a first draft, then erase it and write it over (with lots of changes) in ink. Makes one wonder how we ever got along without word processors!


----------



## 33Peregrin (Jul 8, 2004)

Wow... a new banner every day! I like this one a lot. It's excellent.


----------



## Amarië (Jul 8, 2004)

Beautiful! It was a pleasant surprise when I logged on today!
~A~


----------



## joxy (Jul 8, 2004)

baragund said:


> ....he would write his manuscripts in pencil as a first draft, then erase it and write it over (with lots of changes) in ink.


A reasonable enough way of re-drafting what he'd written, but different from having several layers of more or less clear writing, of different material - letters, signatures, etc. - as on the new banner.


----------



## Talierin (Jul 8, 2004)

joxy said:


> A reasonable enough way of re-drafting what he'd written, but different from having several layers of more or less clear writing, of different material - letters, signatures, etc. - as on the new banner.



Look, it's just an artistic expression of the different aspects of Tolkien's work that I thought would be cool to do. It has nothing to do with whether Tolkien wrote like that or not, except for the fact that I did it using custom made photoshop brushes made out of scans of his writing and art.

Thanks guys! I'm glad you all like it, it's prolly my favorite so far out of the ones I've made. I made a winter one too in the same style, so that should go up in october or so. And WM should have this one up on the other themes sometime today, I should think.


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Jul 9, 2004)

I personally found a somewhat deeper meaning in what the banner shows and that makes its value even greater ... for me, at least.

We all know that what comes on the pages of Tolkien's writings he himself claimes to have been a "translation" of tales that he had found in ancient books.

So the "ovelapping" of letters I understand like that - the letters of the ancient texts and those of Tolkien - the "translator" of those tales ...

It's thrilling!
And it's wonderful!


----------



## Beorn (Jul 9, 2004)

joxy said:


> We know that Tolkien was very economical in his use of any paper he could find to write on, but he didn't actually write *over* what he had previously written, did he?
> It's a pity that the previous banner lasted such a short time, so short a time that many people will not even have had a chance to see it. Was there a problem about it, with copyright?


 It's still up! All of the other styles have the old one. Actually, Ithrynluin _wrote_ to Ted Nasmith for the copyright permission on it, and (as far as I know anyhow) he approved.


----------



## Kelonus (Jul 9, 2004)

I agree Luhnithiniel. This banner is a great one. Recognizing Tolkien.


----------



## joxy (Jul 9, 2004)

Talierin said:


> Look, it's just an artistic expression of the different aspects of Tolkien's work that I thought would be cool to do.


I have looked, and it's fine, just a bit confusing - layers of writing, ripples in the foreground -is it the sea, or a river?, the bush or tree - what kind is it, and why?, some sort of embossed effect behind it all?
I was wondering whether it was too cool , or not cool enough, for the hobbits in the summer-time, to stay.
You're Katy Osterwald?


----------



## Niirewen (Jul 12, 2004)

Ohh, I love it! It's great, Tal!


----------



## Finduilas (Jul 12, 2004)

joxy said:


> You're Katy Osterwald?



Yes, I guess she is since when clicking on her name, pops up the profile of Tal.


----------



## Talierin (Jul 12, 2004)

joxy said:


> I have looked, and it's fine, just a bit confusing - layers of writing, ripples in the foreground -is it the sea, or a river?, the bush or tree - what kind is it, and why?, some sort of embossed effect behind it all?
> I was wondering whether it was too cool , or not cool enough, for the hobbits in the summer-time, to stay.
> You're Katy Osterwald?



It's a photograph of the ocean I took, california coast to be exact. It kinda reminds me of looking off towards valinor, I guess, that's why I picked it.
And yes, I'm Katy... wm has to have my name up there for copyright stuff.


----------



## Halasían (Jul 14, 2004)

This banner is the best I seen here!!


----------



## Rhiannon (Jul 15, 2004)

I love it. I especially like having Tolkien himself on our banner.


----------

